

Can we stop pretending that "secret" security questions are secret, please? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/20/secret-questions-not-secret-at-all/

======
furyg3
I have a friend that uses made-up answers, different for every site, and keeps
a (secure) list of all of them.

Her main concern wasn't that these were guessable, but instead that she
doesn't like being required to give every little sign-up site _more_
information than they need.

~~~
balding_n_tired
Right, you can always lie, or give correct but misleading answers.

------
firefoxman1
I've always hated those "security" questions. They're extremely insecure. I
try to answer them with something crazy, for example to the question "where
were you born" I would answer "a little red planet" or "an island in the
pacific". Security through obscurity.

~~~
pasbesoin
"Security through obscurity". That sums it up.

And obscurity is an increasingly scarce resource.

